# Kelly's matted-shave or not?



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey everyone!! I've been doing a lot of reading but not much posting since I've been very busy with family coming to visit for this Winter break. In fact, I've been so busy that I haven't been able to keep up with my girls' grooming like I usually have. Thankfully, Kimmy has very silky hair which doesn't matt and is easily combed through. But Kelly has a very thick, wooly texture and started tangling everywhere!! A week ago, I took her to a new groomer which claimed on their website they "de-matted". It was a 5 min drive from my house so I dropped her off and the place _seemed_ nice. Well, when I pick her up she was clean and looking gorgeous like she usually does after a bath. But when I got home and combed through her hair I discovered she had even bigger matts!! I presume that the groomer didn't de-tangle her before he bathed her, so they got much worse!! :smilie_tischkante: Yesterday I called my trusty at-home groomer I've usually used and asked him to come today. I don't know if he will be able to work through these matts and if it will be painful for Kelly.  So, I'm thinking, should I have her shaved like a Korean cut type? I thought about it all last night but I can't make up my mind! :smpullhair: I'm scared I'll regret it and miss her fluffy self... I need to make a decision fast because he will be here soon! Suggestions please???


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

My Daisy Grace also has the same texture to her beautiful hair. Her groomer also suggested shaving and it broke my heart. I elected to go ahead and shave because I didn't want her to have to go through the process of working the matts out. I kept clothes on her and now her beautiful hair is growing back and she is at the "puppy cut" stage and is as beautiful as ever. The hair "cut" was in October and now you can't even tell she was ever shaved. Hope this helps..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda also has the hair type of Kelly's, if it were me I would cut it, it's going to be so hard on Kelly, just think if it were your hair, :blush:, all tangled and mats in it, gosh I HAD A MAT IN MY HAIR A FEW WEEKS AGO AND BY THE TIME I got it out I HAD TEARS IN MY EYES,
she's so adorable :wub:she will only get cuter with Korean cut:wub: and if you don't like it ,it will grow out.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> My Daisy Grace also has the same texture to her beautiful hair. Her groomer also suggested shaving and it broke my heart. I elected to go ahead and shave because I didn't want her to have to go through the process of working the matts out. I kept clothes on her and now her beautiful hair is growing back and she is at the "puppy cut" stage and is as beautiful as ever. The hair "cut" was in October and now you can't even tell she was ever shaved. Hope this helps..


Thanks for sharing your experience!! I would need to buy her some more clothes then, so she can wear them daily like Daisy Grace. I wouldn't want Kelly to feel naked, lol!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Matilda also has the hair type of Kelly's, if it were me I would cut it, it's going to be so hard on Kelly, just think if it were your hair, :blush:, all tangled and mats in it, gosh I HAD A MAT IN MY HAIR A FEW WEEKS AGO AND BY THE TIME I got it out I HAD TEARS IN MY EYES,
> she's so adorable :wub:she will only get cuter with Korean cut:wub: and if you don't like it ,it will grow out.


Thanks for the advice, Paula! You're right, it is very painful for the fluffs to get de-matted.  I tried to work through them last night but it was too many and Kelly hated me for it. I don't want her to suffer. 
But whenever I bring it up to my family that I'm going to shave her, they all yell "NOOOO!!" like I'm committing murder or something, lol. But like you said, it'll grow out soon, I hope!!! I'm so nervous ahhh!! Groomer will be here any minute....


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Shave her down. She's gonna look out of control adorable. And it will be easier for you to maintain especially because you're busy these days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

My Simba is in that "adult coat coming in" stage that he matted like crazy... so he is now sporting a very short (pretty much shaved) cut. The boys in the house love it, but i miss the fluffy Simba... he just wears pajamas and sweaters all day because it's pretty cold now. 

Simba doesn't complain when he is in pain (makes it hard for me to know if he is) so I was thinking I could de-mat him, but after trying to detangle my hair that one time I used regular rubberbands for my ponytail and it hurt so much, I knew it would be too much for him (even though he would sit there quietly and take it, i assume).

im sure she'll still be adorable no matter what...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I would show him some pics of Owen & Obi to go by. Only ones I can think of right now. They are in really cute cuts shorter. If you can cut shorter first I bet you can work them out. (do you have a good slicker. CC makes awesome round one I love). If no time then you can go shorter. I found when I'm real busy if I just run brush under arm pits, tail areas this helps a lot. I cannot take breaks from brushing or this is what happens. After adding a second one and having to trim a couple times like you, I never missed brushing again even if it's quick :smilie_tischkante: it will be ok, good luck.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys!! My groomer is here and he refuses to shave her down; he says he can save her hair so he's working on it right now... let's see what happens!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

During a busy time in my life I let MiMi get so tangled that I had to trim her. She has very thick hair, and it doesn't actually mat, but it tangles like crazy. I cut her hair. I felt really sad. It was more than a year before it was evenly long again. It is always a really hard choice.

On the other hand, I have shaved Ray without regret. He was gorgeous in full coat, but his coat is cottony as a coton should be, and very hard to maintain long.

Even though I am a nut for a full mantle, I kind of think that one is enough.

Here is a picture of MiMi with a haircut.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Fluffdoll said:


> Hey guys!! My groomer is here and he refuses to shave her down; he says he can save her hair so he's working on it right now... let's see what happens!


I love your groomer!!!! I was writing my first reply before I read this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Fluffdoll said:


> Hey guys!! My groomer is here and he refuses to shave her down; he says he can save her hair so he's working on it right now... let's see what happens!



WELL YOU GOT YOUR ANSWER:chili:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> During a busy time in my life I let MiMi get so tangled that I had to trim her. She has very thick hair, and it doesn't actually mat, but it tangles like crazy. I cut her hair. I felt really sad. It was more than a year before it was evenly long again. It is always a really hard choice.
> 
> On the other hand, I have shaved Ray without regret. He was gorgeous in full coat, but his coat is cottony as a coton should be, and very hard to maintain long.
> 
> ...


Wow, MiMi looks gorgeous with her haircut!! Kelly has been short before but never shaved like with a Korean cut. Her hair isn't as long as MiMi's because I had cut it short a few months ago but now it's all fluffy and makes her look sort of fat but I love her like that, lol!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> WELL YOU GOT YOUR ANSWER:chili:


Yes!!! :aktion033: I just went to check on her right now and she's getting dried. Groomer says he already got most of the tangles out. When he's done I have to make sure they're ALL gone though!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I was going to say go ahead and cut her down...and I was excited to see her in her Korean cut!! But I'm glad your groomer could save her hair and get all the mats out. Hope you'll share post-grooming pics of your beautiful girl!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I love your groomer!!!! I was writing my first reply before I read this.


I do too!! He is awesome!! When I showed him how badly Kelly was tangled he assured me it was not that bad; he just got back from grooming another Maltese with floor-lengthed hair and he says that she was _very_ matted compared to Kelly but he got them all out.
I don't know why I took her to another groomer last week... never doing that again!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> I was going to say go ahead and cut her down...and I was excited to see her in her Korean cut!! But I'm glad your groomer could save her hair and get all the mats out. Hope you'll share post-grooming pics of your beautiful girl!


I got to admit, I was excited too, lol!! I wanted to see what she would look like but, my groomer seriously refused to do it. I showed him pictures of the Korean-cut and he was like "No way!! I am not doing that to Kelly!!". He always tells me Maltese should have long hair. The first time I gave Kelly a puppy-cut was by him and he didn't wanna do that either, lol!! It's so much work to take care of long hair though...


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Fluffdoll said:


> Yes!!! :aktion033: I just went to check on her right now and she's getting dried. Groomer says he already got most of the tangles out. When he's done I have to make sure they're ALL gone though!!


I had a feeling this would happen. So happy for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> I had a feeling this would happen. So happy for you. :thumbsup:


Thanks!! She's all done now; fluffy & de-matted!! Yayyy!! :chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So glad all turned out well!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

So happy that you have such a great groomer and that everything worked out well!
Although I find Korean cuts adorable and I believe that Kelly would rock that look, but I can understand the doubts about shaving long coat. Maybe the time will come for this another day.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Fluffdoll said:


> Thanks!! She's all done now; fluffy & de-matted!! Yayyy!! :chili:


Fantastic!!! Bet someone got a good tip...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad it worked out. If the hair on Kelly's legs isn't pretty long, it wouldn't look right in a Korean cut anyway. I say, keep the hair long as long as you can. Cut it when you can't cope. Kelly would be beautiful naked, but I'm glad your groomer saved the day.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Fantastic!!! Bet someone got a good tip...:HistericalSmiley:


LOL! Yes, yes he did!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I'm glad it worked out. If the hair on Kelly's legs isn't pretty long, it wouldn't look right in a Korean cut anyway. I say, keep the hair long as long as you can. Cut it when you can't cope. Kelly would be beautiful naked, but I'm glad your groomer saved the day.


Yes Sylvia, you're so right! Her hair isn't that long on her legs. They're fluffy but not long. In fact, she's just really fluffy but her hair isn't as long as it was before when it would part down the middle. So you're right, it wouldn't look right if the hair wasn't super long to begin with. Her ears aren't as long as I'd like them to be for that either!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Since you now have 2 you might think about getting a bottle of "Kinky Curly Knot Today." Lots of people like it for matts. Lisi is allergic to the smell it makes her choke up & wheeze, but she doesn't need it since she has a silk coat.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Since you now have 2 you might think about getting a bottle of "Kinky Curly Knot Today." Lots of people like it for matts. Lisi is allergic to the smell it makes her choke up & wheeze, but she doesn't need it since she has a silk coat.


Thanks Sandi! I'll def check it out!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I took these pics with my phone. 
Here is Kelly after the groomer left:


And here she is just now that I trimmed her beard: 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

sherry said:


> She looks beautiful!


Thanks Sherry!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

She is cute :tender: as a button.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I JUST LOVE YOUR GIRLS:wub: KELLY AWNTIE IS GLAD YOU ARE MAT FREE, YOU ARE JUST TO PRETTY TO HAVE THOSE NAUSTY MATS.
I THINK SHE WOULD HAVE LOOKED ADORABLE WITH THE KOREAN CUT, BUT I AM REALLY GLAD SHE HAS HER BEAUTIFUL COAT OF HAIR
MERRY CHRISTMAS MARISOL


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I JUST LOVE YOUR GIRLS:wub: KELLY AWNTIE IS GLAD YOU ARE MAT FREE, YOU ARE JUST TO PRETTY TO HAVE THOSE NAUSTY MATS.
> I THINK SHE WOULD HAVE LOOKED ADORABLE WITH THE KOREAN CUT, BUT I AM REALLY GLAD SHE HAS HER BEAUTIFUL COAT OF HAIR
> MERRY CHRISTMAS MARISOL


Oh, thank you so much!! I love your fluffs as well. :wub: Kelly says thanks to her auntie Paula!! 
I'm so glad she didn't have to get shaved... Maybe in a few weeks I'll do a Korean-cut without it actually being shaved, just trimmed really low!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

i think her new cut w/ shorter beard is SUPER DUPER flattering :wub: :wub: :wub: honestly thought, she would look good in pretty much any cut.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marisol - just saw this and she looks gorgeous. I'm so happy the groomer was able to get the knots out. It's so funny - I sometimes think Tyler has some knots and my groomer always says he's the most unmatted Maltese she's ever groomed and in fact she has to shave many because they are matted everywhere. So glad you posted pix and love the muzzle cut. :chili:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> She is cute :tender: as a button.


Thanks so much!!!




hoaloha said:


> i think her new cut w/ shorter beard is SUPER DUPER flattering :wub: :wub: :wub: honestly thought, she would look good in pretty much any cut.


Oh thank you Marisa!! I was a little worried after I did it that it might be too short for her fluffy body, lol! :w00t:



Snowbody said:


> Marisol - just saw this and she looks gorgeous. I'm so happy the groomer was able to get the knots out. It's so funny - I sometimes think Tyler has some knots and my groomer always says he's the most unmatted Maltese she's ever groomed and in fact she has to shave many because they are matted everywhere. So glad you posted pix and love the muzzle cut. :chili:


Yeah, that's kind of what happened with me! I thought it was so bad it couldn't possibly be combed out. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has gone through the same, lol. 
And thank you!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh how adorable! I love how you trim her beard. She is a cutie. So glad the mats came out.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Oh how adorable! I love how you trim her beard. She is a cutie. So glad the mats came out.


Thanks so much Aastha!! Kelly & Kimmy send kisses to G&M! :heart:


----------



## MinniesMommy (May 2, 2013)

We left Minnie with family for 2 full days and when I took her back her chest and tummy and her ears were full of mats, there was no way I could work through them so the groomer shaved her - groomer said that was all she could do. We keep her short anyways but I was bummed out about it, I brush her twice a day but my family had difficulty with it. Luckily the rest of her was ok and you cannot even notice that her ears were shaved (the outer hair is a bit longish - it was the hair by the edge of the ears)


----------



## cush123 (Nov 26, 2013)

Fluffdoll said:


> Hey everyone!! I've been doing a lot of reading but not much posting since I've been very busy with family coming to visit for this Winter break. In fact, I've been so busy that I haven't been able to keep up with my girls' grooming like I usually have. Thankfully, Kimmy has very silky hair which doesn't matt and is easily combed through. But Kelly has a very thick, wooly texture and started tangling everywhere!! A week ago, I took her to a new groomer which claimed on their website they "de-matted". It was a 5 min drive from my house so I dropped her off and the place _seemed_ nice. Well, when I pick her up she was clean and looking gorgeous like she usually does after a bath. But when I got home and combed through her hair I discovered she had even bigger matts!! I presume that the groomer didn't de-tangle her before he bathed her, so they got much worse!! :smilie_tischkante: Yesterday I called my trusty at-home groomer I've usually used and asked him to come today. I don't know if he will be able to work through these matts and if it will be painful for Kelly.  So, I'm thinking, should I have her shaved like a Korean cut type? I thought about it all last night but I can't make up my mind! :smpullhair: I'm scared I'll regret it and miss her fluffy self... I need to make a decision fast because he will be here soon! Suggestions please???


I'm a bit late, don't know what you decided but I'm sure it looks great. Post pictures.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Both of your fluffs are gorgeous!! =)


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is a beauty and I am glad you did not have to shave her down. Rylee just plain looks funny (not in a good way) her body seems to be longer than other malts. When you add clothes to the mixture the mats are a huge problem. Gosh I have enough trouble trying to justify why I need new clothes so buying out fits is out of the question. She is not a show dog so when I do find mats I just cut them out. The mats are usually in an area where it is hard to see if any thing was done to her.


----------

